# Me-262 Shot Down by U.S. Fighter



## Argunners (Feb 9, 2015)

Rare footage of a Messerschmitt Me 262 being shot down by a U.S. Fighter, possibly a Mustang? At the end the U.S. Fighter also shoots down a Ta 152 or Me 109? 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gZV_Of_-zk_


----------



## rogerwilko (Feb 9, 2015)

Apparently not hard to do when they were taking off or landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 9, 2015)

True but it looked to me like the 262 was gaining at one point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow...just wow...it took me almost 20 minutes at high power to catch ours even after he did a couple 360's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2015)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

